# Pike spawning habits



## AndroDoug (Apr 12, 2004)

Does anyone know where I can get information on the spawning habits and requirements of pike? They are one of my favorite fish to catch and I plan on targeting them HARD this spring after ice out. I will be fishing the Cuyahoga river at the Edison pool.

Specifically, I need to know the ideal water temps that they spawn in. I know the river will be ice free before the lakes so I expect the timing to be a little different between the 2 habitats. Even more specifically, do they hit baits during the spawn or just before and after or all the time? And what substrates and depths do they prefer at that time of the year?

As my time is usually limited, I want to be as precise as possible. I bought an 11' Coleman Crawdad just for the gorge this year and the pike that are there! I am retiring my canoe as a fishing vessel as my back always kills me after fishing in it.

Thanks in advance... 

PS - KSUFlash, we'll have to hook up at the gorge a couple times this year. I know you live right around the corner, and I live 5 minutes away. Maybe we can have a pike fish-off!


----------



## catking (Apr 5, 2004)

The big mammas move up into the shallow bays even before all the ice is gone  They spawn VERY early. In fact like I said, the really huge breeders are moving into the shallows before the ice is gone, and they will knock the crap out of large spinners and buzz baits while they are there. This is the time to get your wall mounts. And they will hit through out this time period......... THE CATKING !!! ( I heard East Harbor at Lake Erie is GREAT as soon as you can cast without the ice interferring........ )


----------



## smallieguy (Apr 7, 2004)

you should try nimi @ ice out
i lost several pike in there over 15lb last year.
i have had many hooked while crappie fishing in early spring.
a friend keeps telling me to hit the northend as soon as it opens,
even if the southend is froze and try white bass jigs tipped
with #1 white pork frogs. says it awesome.
never done it, hate cold weather, got to be 40+ before i get
out there.


----------



## atrkyhntr (May 31, 2004)

... just like catkind said but sometimes even while there is ice... Very good time to use tip ups for them is Feb-Mar.. I use to catch alot at Aquilla Lake through the ice using shinners fished just below the ice which was in shallow water no deeper then 4-6 ft... Now that could very well have been pre-spawn we were catching them...
Pike are always the first fish I target each spring...

I am sure a search using google.com will help you even more...


----------



## JIG (Nov 2, 2004)

I LIKE FISHIN WEST BRANCH WHEN THE WATER COMES UP IN APRIL. IF U CAN PUT THAT WHITE TWISTER UP IN SOME FLOODED BRUSH NEAR A MOUTH! THE FIGHTS ON!   THEY LOVE SHAD AS MUCH AS THE BIG BOYS.  AT THE TIME OF ICE OUT MOST LAKES FORMED A THERM AND THE WATER RUNNING IN THE LAKES IS FULL OF O2 AND ABOUT 45-50 DEG. THERES NOT TO MANY BAYS IN SOME OF THESE LAKES THAT HAVE THAT TYPE OF IN FLOW.


----------



## goodday (Dec 24, 2004)

Shiners under a bobber right at ice out has worked for me. I have got them in real shallow water also.


----------



## KSUFLASH (Apr 14, 2004)

Doug, check your PM's

flash----------------------out


----------

